# Problème Bootcamp et Parallels Desktop



## YSG (9 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Macbook Pro sur lequel je viens d'installer Bootcamp avec Windows 10 Famille(une licence).
Je désire aussi utiliser Bootcamp avec Parallels Desktop. Or il y a un crash sur Windows natif sur Bootcamp mais aussi sur la machine virtuelle Bootcamp. Est-ce un problème de licence qui considérerait une installation sur deux appareils différents?
Quelle solution proposez vous?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## YSG (8 Avril 2019)

Je reviens sur mon propre problème.
Effectivement certains logiciels considèrent l'adresse matériel différentes entre BootCamp et cette même partition utilisée avec Parallels Desktop. Et donc il faudrait 2 licence du même logiciel... 
C'est quand même fou cette histoire...


----------

